# I need help with pedigree abbreviations



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I did some research on my two dogs and i just wanted to know what all the letters and abbreviations stand for. 
All of these letters come before the dogs name:

IP3/SCHH3
SCHH3 FH IPO3
KNPV, PH1, IOP1
schH3/FH/IP3
VH1
SCHH.3, VH.3
SCHH 3 PD 1
(2XBSP)
SCHH1 (V-BSP) FH
SCHH3 (V-DDR-MS) FH3
SCH3 (SG-BSP)
SCHH3/FH/INT
DDR SGR 1980, SCHH2
SCHH3 (3X BSP) FH



And another thing i noticed is that before some of the dogs names they have V's and some have SG's and some have VA's

All of these letters come after the dogs name:

SZ/1818334
DDR/123951
NHSB/1101325
DKK/2649391
DK/07959/91

this one i found on my other dogs pedigree what do the letters in the name stand for?

SCHH2, CD, ROMC
V-CAN. CH.
BINGO VON DER DUNIESCHENKE

Please can anyone help?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

this is a pretty good list
http://www.workingdogs.com/working_titles.htm

just scroll down


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

more..with some show titles

http://www.schlossfelsenkennels.com/titles.html


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for info!!!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

SCHH2, CD, ROMC
V-CAN. CH.
BINGO VON DER DUNIESCHENKE

do these abbreviations mean a champion?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

SCHH2 Schutzhund 2 which is explained in the link above
CD= Companion Dog http://www.canismajor.com/dog/cdtitle.html
ROMC= 
register of Merit Canada" i think
http://www.samoyed.ca/romc.htm

V= Excellent show/performance rating from above link

CAN CH= Canadian Champion ? I am pretty sure


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/35252.html

Here is the dog you listed..just in case anyone else has comments and or know anything else you are looking for


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

thanks so much for all your help im new to all of this, so i really appreciate all of your help!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

sooo..where are the pics of your dogs!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I have one more question, I looked on pedigree data base for my girls lines and i found all of her sirelines but could not find anything about her damline, now i talked to a breeder a while ago and said it looks like her damline is american show does anybody want to give me their input on what they think?

Windeast HighPlains Big Sky

High Plains Cordell

HighPlains Sierra Wind




Mister Geyser

Karen's Abigail of the Grove

Mercedes Von Brockhoff


Thanks

P.S not sure how to put pics on here


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

I also have a question about the abbreviations. I tried to look it up online but no luck! 

Here is the sire of my (not even conceived) pup:

Ernie Vom Grafental
http://www.vomholtzberg.com/StudDogs.html

What is: SZ 2143806?

And what does his OFA reading equate to? I see a "GS" followed by a string of numbers. Then it says "GS-EL". Is this elbows?

Thanks,
Mara


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

SZ is the German Registy - so the registration number

GS-74092G26M-PI 

GS = German Shepherd
74092 - OFA's sequence
G = Good
26 = age, 26 mo, at time of x-ray
M = Male
PI = Permanent Identification

Looks like Mom throws good hips, 2 paternal half siblings are Fair, while full are Excellent and Good (reg and prelim)

Elbow number is similar - GS EL - german shepherd Elbows, a number, age, sex and PI

Yes, he has normal Elbows as well. 

Lee


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Lee!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

oops - it is his Offspring who have the excellents - not maternal siblings!

Lee


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

Well I suppose excellent offspring is even better than excellent siblings!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

ZW of Bingo

Bingo Dunieschenke 1714468 98


----------

